# Power Wall Alternative - LG Chem



## CactusOne (Oct 28, 2018)

Finally got my system up and running..Originally I wanted the Powerwall but honestly Tesla dropped the ball and ignored all my inquiries. Not to mention they were backed up..but no hard feelings..I still love my Model 3 Performance.

Dual LG Chem 9.8 kWh 63Ah -400V Lithium Ion Battery RESU10h....


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Very nice.

It looks like they're still shrink-wrapped. I assume that should be removed to avoid thermal issues?


----------



## CactusOne (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh yes garsh..it gave me great pleasure to peel off the plastic. Now, I’m trying to figure out the best way to configure usage.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Can you give us a rundown on how your LG system stacks up against a powerwall(performance vs price)?


----------



## CactusOne (Oct 28, 2018)

Tesla Powerwall:
_Capacity: _13.5 kWh
_List price (before installation): _$6,700
_Warranty: _10 years, 70% capacity

The second-generation Tesla Powerwall also offers one of the best ratios of cost to capacity of any product available in the United States. One Powerwall can store 13.5 kWh - enough to power essential appliances for a full 24 hours - and comes with an integrated inverter. Before installation, the Powerwall costs $6,700, and required hardware for the battery costs an additional $1,100.
The Powerwall comes with a 10-year warranty that assumes your battery is used for daily charging and draining. As part of their warranty, Tesla offers a minimum guaranteed capacity. They ensure that the Powerwall will sustain at least 70 percent of its capacity over the course of its warranty period.

_Capacity_: 9.8 kWh
_Listed price (before installation): _~I paid $5200 for each
_Warranty_: 10 years, 60% capacity
SolaEdge 7.6kW HP Inverter $3000

One key component that may be important to some is that the Powerwall will only be installed Grid Tied. LG Chem can be Off Grid. I wanted to have my newly built guest house totally off the Grid and Tesla told me that "at the current time the Powerwall is not being sold and installed for that purpose."

Here is a great link that will save me a bunch of copy and paste 
https://instylesolar.com/blog/2018/02/07/tesla-powerwall-vs-lg-chems-resu/


----------



## Pmurphyjam (Feb 20, 2019)

Generac PWRcell is another new alternative. Advantage here is they have their own inverter with autotransformer built in plus monitoring. The battery is also easily upgraded, the cheapest version comes with 3 batteries for 8.6KW to 6 batteries for 17.1 KW. No need to add another battery enclosure you just add battery packs to the existing enclosure. No idea on what it costs, guessing around $8K to $12K.

http://www.generac.com/all-products/clean-energy/pwrcell


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

Generec has been in the power business for years - my brother-in-law has one of their whole house generators and i've considered the same on and off.

With powerwall not available in Canada, the PWRcell is an interesting alternative.


----------

